# How to charge for automotive photography



## ABEFARRAR (Sep 5, 2015)

I work for a dealership and typically only shoot the cars they pay me to shoot but I have a client that wants me to photograph his SLS AMG and Lamborghini Adventador and I have no idea how to charge him. What should I charge to photograph these cars on location and where can I find a good contract? Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Designer (Sep 5, 2015)

You can find a crappy contract on the internet, which may or may not fit your situation, and simply copy it and use it for free.  However you get no guarantees of any implied legal protection by using it.

Or you can pay a lawyer to write a good one.


----------



## ABEFARRAR (Sep 5, 2015)

Good point most of the template are generic and don't cover enough detail to save your butt in the event that something may go wrong. I wonder what a lawyer would charge to write one up.


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2015)

Where are you?


----------



## ABEFARRAR (Sep 5, 2015)

KmH said:


> Where are you?



I'm located in Oklahoma, USA


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 5, 2015)

Post up some shots of what you take they don't have to be that particular thing you're asking about but the car shoot done and obviously one that void a contract you have.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2015)

Is this a one-off that you're doing because someone asked, or are you intending to make this a part-time business?  Either way, no one can really tell you what to charge, but if I were doing this as a location shoot, I would expect to bill the session fee out at about $500 ($125/hour, 2 cars, 2 hours each), plus the cost of whatever grip & lighting equipment I rented, plus prints.

Assuming I delivered one medium enlargement (16x20) of each, I would expect the final invoice to the client to be in the $11-1200 range.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 5, 2015)

American Society of Media Photographers
Go to Business Resources, and Tutorials and Guides.


----------



## ABEFARRAR (Sep 5, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> Post up some shots of what you take they don't have to be that particular thing you're asking about but the car shoot done and obviously one that void a contract you have.



I never had a void contract


----------



## ABEFARRAR (Sep 5, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Is this a one-off that you're doing because someone asked, or are you intending to make this a part-time business?  Either way, no one can really tell you what to charge, but if I were doing this as a location shoot, I would expect to bill the session fee out at about $500 ($125/hour, 2 cars, 2 hours each), plus the cost of whatever grip & lighting equipment I rented, plus prints.
> 
> Assuming I delivered one medium enlargement (16x20) of each, I would expect the final invoice to the client to be in the $11-1200 range.



I was just hoping that someone in the automotive industry could give a little insight as to what they typically charge someone. This is some great advice thanks for the help!


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 5, 2015)

ABEFARRAR said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Post up some shots of what you take they don't have to be that particular thing you're asking about but the car shoot done and obviously one that void a contract you have.
> ...



Sorry about my terrible grammar and spelling what I meant was display some of your work but not if it effects a contract


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2015)

ABEFARRAR said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a one-off that you're doing because someone asked, or are you intending to make this a part-time business?  Either way, no one can really tell you what to charge, but if I were doing this as a location shoot, I would expect to bill the session fee out at about $500 ($125/hour, 2 cars, 2 hours each), plus the cost of whatever grip & lighting equipment I rented, plus prints.
> ...


You also have to be realistic about your own skills and expertise; what price point do they support?


----------



## Designer (Sep 5, 2015)

tirediron said:


> .. what price point do they support?


_"SLS AMG and Lamborghini Adventador"
_
I think your ballpark figure of $1100 to $1200 is doable.

Providing the pictures are GOOD.

Make GOOD photographs, and when you hand him your bill, don't even crack a smile.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2015)

Designer said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > .. what price point do they support?
> ...



Yeah...it's not like the guy has an old Mustang and a Mercury Comet that he wants a few pics of...


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 5, 2015)

One option is to take what you are paid at work, put that in a hourly basis and multiply by 3 and then add in rental equipment, travel expenses. You should end up in the range noted in the previous posts.

I did receive this link to a site that mentions Docracy as a source for contracts, but even then you should run your contract by a lawyer to make sure it fits your situation and location, and have liability insurance:
9 Free Photography Contracts from Docracy


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 5, 2015)

Full time professional photographer?  Doesn't matter what kind of car it is, doesn't matter if it a portrait of a kid. You have to factor in how much time, location and the fee should be the same as all other fees. Skill and experience?   If you just own a camera and have been shooting pictures of cars sitting on the dealers lot, then this won't necessary qualify you to do a high end shoot, which I believe is what will be expected.


----------

